# Afshaq Kayani, Pakistan Army Chief, Warns U.S. To Focus On Afghanistan



## High_Gravity (Oct 19, 2011)

Pakistan is "warning" us to focus on Afghanistan, probably to deflect away on the other terrorists they are sheltering, stupid bastards.

Afshaq Kayani, Pakistan Army Chief, Warns U.S. To Focus On Afghanistan









> ISLAMABAD &#8212; Pakistan's powerful army chief said in a rare briefing to parliamentarians that the U.S. should focus its efforts on stabilizing neighboring Afghanistan, rather than pressuring Islamabad to step up its war against Islamist militants on Pakistani territory, a parliament member said Wednesday.
> 
> Gen. Ashfaq Pervez Kayani's appearance before two parliamentary defense committees followed increased U.S. pressure on Pakistan to crack down on the Haqqani militant network, believed to be based in the country's North Waziristan tribal area along the Afghan border.
> 
> ...



Afshaq Kayani, Pakistan Army Chief, Warns U.S. To Focus On Afghanistan


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 19, 2011)

Lying two-faced prick. I think our intelligence is a little more sophisticated than the Paks'.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Lying two-faced prick. I think our intelligence is a little more sophisticated than the Paks'.



Their trying to deflect the attention off their own country, Pakistan is basically a cluster fuck of jihadis and terrorists I mean the evidence speaks for itself, Osama Bin fuckin Laden was found living in Pakistan next to a god damn Military Academy.


----------



## zzzz (Oct 19, 2011)

We are not there for Afghanistan but to take out terrorist which are sheltering in Pakistan!!!

Afghanistan is a sideshow.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 19, 2011)

zzzz said:


> We are not there for Afghanistan but to take out terrorist which are sheltering in Pakistan!!!
> 
> Afghanistan is a sideshow.



Both Pakistan and Afghanistan are pointing fingers at each other and telling us the real terrorists are in that country.


----------



## zzzz (Oct 19, 2011)

We have to view any comments coming from Pakistan with suspicion. Many times they publicly say something and behind the scenes are doing something else. Public image and reality are many times a lot different.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 19, 2011)

zzzz said:


> We have to view any comments coming from Pakistan with suspicion. Many times they publicly say something and behind the scenes are doing something else. Public image and reality are many times a lot different.



Pakistan is playing the double game, they smile in our faces and tell us what we want to hear so they will keep recieving Military aid from us and billions of dollars to line their pockets, plus we do need those bastards to bring in supplies to our troops in Afghanistan, right now most of the supplies come into Karachi by sea and go into Afghanistan through Pakistan. Most of the Pakistani population is very anti American right now and very sympathetic with the Talibans cause, but the Pakistani government likes American money, they want to have their cake and eat it too, I can't wait until we are done in Afghanistan so we can wash our hands with the back stabbing lying Pakistanis.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

Clinton Pressures Pakistan To Dismantle Taliban 








> ISLAMABAD, Pakistan -- The Obama administration was delivering a blunt warning Thursday that the United States will do what it must to go after militants in Pakistan and Afghanistan, whether Pakistan helps or not.
> 
> U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton led an unusually large U.S. delegation for two days of talks with civilian and military leaders who have resisted previous U.S. demands to take a harder tack against militants who attack American soldiers and interests in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



Clinton Pressures Pakistan To Dismantle Taliban


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 21, 2011)

Hillary Clinton: Pakistan Pressured To Step Up Battle Against Haqqani Network 








> ISLAMABAD -- The Obama administration on Friday intensified pressure on Pakistan to do more to crack down on Islamist militants destabilizing Afghanistan, as U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton delivered a tough public message that extremists have been able to operate in and from Pakistan for too long.
> 
> For the second time in two days, Clinton pressed Pakistani authorities to step up efforts against the Haqqani militant network, which is based in the country's rugged tribal region, and is blamed for attacks both inside Pakistan and neighboring Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



Hillary Clinton: Pakistan Pressured To Step Up Battle Against Haqqani Network


----------



## Ropey (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, like they are going to get right on it.  Well, they'll look like they are getting right on it and they will kill people to have it look like they are in the swing.

While they keep pulling in the money and supporting the terrorists to keep terrorizing so they can continue to reap the financial benefits.

They had bin Laden on 'ice'.  It's not hard to see the pattern.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 21, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Yeah, like they are going to get right on it.  Well, they'll look like they are getting right on it and they will kill people to have it look like they are in the swing.
> 
> While they keep pulling in the money and supporting the terrorists to keep terrorizing so they can continue to reap the financial benefits.
> 
> They had bin Laden on 'ice'.  It's not hard to see the pattern.



The Pakistanis know the game, they will throw us a bone every now and than but keep the real players hidden and safe, if they were serious about helping us they would have delivered Osama Bin Laden to us in a box years ago when he tried to take refuge there.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 21, 2011)

The ISI-D knows it's been officially popped.  The OBL thing was virtually a neon sign to that effect.

Pakistan should know it's role, before we decide to start selling weapons to India at basement bargain prices.  

Good for the U.S. economy and bad for one of the biggest state sponsors of terrorism who has always played us for a full when it comes to the Pashtun terrorist faction.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, like they are going to get right on it.  Well, they'll look like they are getting right on it and they will kill people to have it look like they are in the swing.
> ...



But he was in hiding!  Hiding right in the middle of three Paki Army bases.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 21, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



And a Pakistani Military Academy, from what I heard is their version of Westpoint. They are either incompetent or treacherous, maybe both.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 21, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> The ISI-D knows it's been officially popped.  The OBL thing was virtually a neon sign to that effect.
> 
> Pakistan should know it's role, before we decide to start selling weapons to India at basement bargain prices.
> 
> Good for the U.S. economy and bad for one of the biggest state sponsors of terrorism who has always played us for a full when it comes to the Pashtun terrorist faction.



As soon as we are done with Afghanistan I suggest we close down everything with Pakistan and start backing the Indians, the only reason we need Pakistan is because of Afghanistan, once we are done there there won't be a need anymore.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 21, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > The ISI-D knows it's been officially popped.  The OBL thing was virtually a neon sign to that effect.
> ...



Pakistan knows we are going to do that anyways, which is one of the reasons they are hiding these guys.  It's not in their best interest for us to disengage from Afghanistan.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 21, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Yup cause they like our aid packages and billions of dollars, which is why they kept Osama hidden for all these years so they can keep getting paid. They hustled us.


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It won't be the first time and it won't be the last time Pakistan has hustled us.


----------



## adeel_sami (Nov 3, 2011)

Afshaq Kayani






This guy makes me laugh


----------



## waltky (Dec 28, 2011)

Kayani and Pasha on the way out?...

*Pakistan mulls sacking army chief Kayani and ISI boss Pasha: Report*
_Dec 26, 2011: Pakistan government is seriously contemplating the removal of powerful army chief Gen Ashfaq Parvez Kayani and ISI head Lt Gen Ahmed Shuja Pasha against the backdrop of a standoff on a memo alleging an army plot to seize power, according to a media report on Monday._


> The government's "extreme unhappiness" with Kayani, currently on a three-year extension, and Pasha, who received a one-year extension in service last year, is an "open secret", The News daily quoted its sources as saying.  The two generals have been held responsible for forcing Pakistan to adopt an "extremely harsh stance" towards the US after last month's NATO air strike, the report said.  They also "adopted a diabolically opposing stance to that of the government" on the alleged memo that sought US help to stave off a possible military coup in Pakistan in May.
> 
> The Memogate scandal could cause "extremely serious problems" for the ruling Pakistan People's Party and some top leaders in their individual capacity if it is properly investigated, the report said.  "Saner voices in the inner most circles of the President and the Prime Minister" have advocated "restraint and caution" as recent events, including the serious divergence of opinion on matters of national security, have created the impression that the entire security establishment is "under attack from its own political leadership", the report added.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 12, 2012)

Pak leaders at each other's throats...

*Crisis in Pak: Gilani sacks defence secy, army warns PM*
_Jan 11, 2012: A confrontation between the army and the government came to a head in Pakistan on Wednesday with the powerful army chief warning that the Prime Minister's critical remarks against him and the ISI chief over the memo scandal could have "very serious ramifications" for the country._


> Reacting sharply to Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani's contention that the army chief Gen Ashfaq Parvez Kayani and ISI chief Lt Gen Ahmed Shuja Pasha had acted in an illegal manner in the memo scandal, a terse army statement said these remarks could have "very serious ramifications with potentially grievous consequences".  "There can be no allegation more serious than what the honourable prime minister has levelled against COAS and DG ISI (army chief and spy chief) and has unfortunately charged the officers for violation of the constitution of the country," said the army's statement.  "This has very serious ramifications with potentially grievous consequences for the country."
> 
> Just minutes after the strongly worded warning by the army, Gilani sacked defence secretary Lt Gen (retired) Khalid Naeem Lodhi, considered close to the army chief, marking an escalation in the row.  The fast-paced developments came as the government was on a collision course with the judiciary too, with the Supreme Court warning yesterday that action could be taken against both the President and Prime Minister for failing to act on a court order to reopen corruption case against President Asif Ali Zardari.  Earlier, Zardari made it clear that he did not intend to resign even as an urgent session of parliament has been called to consider the situation.  Zardari through his spokesman refuted reports that he had offered to resign at a meeting of his Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) and its allies late last night.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Monitoring situation in Pakistan: US*
_Jan 12, 2012  WASHINGTON: The United States has said it is monitoring the situation in Pakistan and reiterated its commitment to a civilian-led democracy there._


> The strong statement in support of the civilian government gains significance in the wake of the increased tension between the government led by the President, Asif Ali Zardari, and the Pakistani military led by its army chief, Gen Ashfaq Pervez Kayani.  This has given rise to speculation of another military coup in Pakistan, which since it gained its independence in 1947 has been ruled by the Army for majority of the years.  "We support a civilian-led government, we have strong relations with the Pakistani military as well, and we want to see the parties work well together - this is a matter for Pakistan to settle.
> 
> I don't think it's appropriate for the United States to be in the middle of it," the State Department spokesperson, Victoria Nuland, told reporters during an off camera news conference yesterday.  The US Embassy in Islamabad, led by the Ambassador, Cameron Munter, is in constant touch with leaders of Pakistan, she said.  "We continue to have broad contacts with the Pakistani leadership. Ambassador Munter is in country. He's seeing a broad cross-section of people. We have said that we are ready to discuss the parliamentary report when they are ready to discuss it with us," Nuland said.
> 
> ...


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 12, 2012)

Let's bring an army coup now !!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 12, 2012)

adeel_sami said:


> Let's bring an army coup now !!



Isn't the Pakistani army also infiltrated by Islamists sami? man I feel sorry for the normal hard working Pakistanis that have to deal with this bullshit on a daily basis.


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> adeel_sami said:
> 
> 
> > Let's bring an army coup now !!
> ...



Well, that's so true. Just so difficult to breathe everyday ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 12, 2012)

'Numbskull' runnin' India...

*Future of Pakistani president unsure*
_Fri, Jan 13, 2012 - MR 10 PERCENT: Some Western officials have decided that Zardari lacks the mettle to lead Pakistan. The former chief of the British Defence Staff Jock Stirrup called him a numbskull_


> Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari, under threat from a memo seeking US help in preventing a coup by Pakistans powerful generals, has never managed to dispel the notion he is an accidental president.  Zardari was elected in 2008 on the back of a sympathy vote after his far more charismatic wife, former Pakistani prime minister Benazir Bhutto, was assassinated shortly after returning from self-exile late the previous year.  His rule has been a rocky one ever since and his relationship with the countrys most powerful institution  the military  has become increasingly strained.  The public spilt between his civilian government and the military widened this week after Pakistani Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani sacked a top defense bureaucrat, prompting the military to warn of grievous consequences.
> 
> Speculation has been rife since Zardaris return from medical -treatment in Dubai last month that he would step down in the face of pressure from the military.  Military sources said that while they would dearly like Zardari to go, it should be through constitutional means, not another of the coups that have marked Pakistans almost 65 years of independence.  One route could be the memo, into whose origins the Pakistani Supreme Court has ordered an investigation.  If a link with him is shown, it would likely cost Zardari his job and throw an already unstable Pakistan into greater turmoil.  The Supreme Court has also threatened his partys government with contempt proceedings that could lead to the fall of senior officials including the prime minister if it does not take action on long-standing corruption cases against Zardari.
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 13, 2012)

adeel_sami said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > adeel_sami said:
> ...



I am so sorry to hear that, I know I give Pakistan alot of shit on these boards but I do know there are alot of hard working normal Pakistanis out there, its just that the Islamists are gaining alot of power and influence in Pakistan right now and drowning them out.


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 13, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> adeel_sami said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I, myself, give a shit to this shit-h888 government that's ruining the Pakistan. I better pray may this country get ruined asap and that islamic clerics don't take over the command of this country or else I won't show up on USMB anymore but in a video on YouTube.


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 13, 2012)

waltky said:


> 'Numbskull' runnin' India...
> 
> *Future of Pakistani president unsure*
> _Fri, Jan 13, 2012 - MR 10 PERCENT: Some Western officials have decided that Zardari lacks the mettle to lead Pakistan. The former chief of the British Defence Staff Jock Stirrup called him a numbskull_
> ...




Why the crime-rate is so high in Pakistan that long power outages, everyday and low supply of natural gas which has crippled down the industrial units throughout the country, people are jobless and they're opted to do robbery, get joined by the militant groups to gain money.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 13, 2012)

adeel_sami said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > adeel_sami said:
> ...



You ever think of leaving the country?


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 13, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> adeel_sami said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I want to but lack of resources ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 14, 2012)

What, me worry?...

*Asif Ali Zardari leaves for Dubai amidst crisis in Pakistan*
_Jan 12, 2012: Pakistan President Asif Ali Zardari on Thursday departed on a one-day private visit to Dubai amidst a standoff between the civilian government and the powerful military on the memo scandal._


> News of Zardari's departure was flashed this afternoon by TV news channels. There was no immediate word on the visit from the presidency.  Sources told PTI that Zardari was expected to attend a wedding in Dubai, where he has a private residence.  Several senior government officials are also expected to attend the same wedding.
> 
> This is Zardari's second visit to Dubai since the memo issue triggered a confrontation between the government and the military.  He travelled to Dubai on December 6 and remained there for nearly a fortnight for treatment of a heart condition.
> 
> ...



See also:

*'Panicky' Pakistan PM Gilani called UK, fearing coup: Officials*
_Jan 13, 2012: Pakistan's prime minister telephoned the top British diplomat in the country this week expressing fears that the Pakistani army might be about to stage a coup, a British official and an official in Islamabad said on Friday._


> The call, which one official said was "panicky", suggests there was-or perhaps still is-a genuine fear at the highest level of the Pakistani government that army might carry out a coup or support possible moves by the Supreme Court to topple the civilian leadership.  Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani asked High Commissioner Adam Thomson for Britain to support his embattled government, according to the officials, who didn't give their names because of the sensitivity of the issue. It's unclear if the British government took any action.
> 
> Such is the weakness of state institutions, Pakistani leaders have often looked to foreign powers, especially the United States and Gulf countries, to intervene in domestic affairs, mediate disputes between feuding power centers or "guarantee" agreements between them.  The army, which has staged four coups in Pakistan's history and is believed to consider itself the only true custodian of the country's interests, has never liked the civilian government headed by Gilani and President Asif Ali Zardari.
> 
> ...


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 14, 2012)

Hahahaha it's common in here that Asif is a rabbit-faced man


----------



## Daniel_Milstein (Jan 16, 2012)

What is really surprising that Pakistan Army has always been stronger than the democratically elected government. SO how come Kiyani has not started the coup yet? the country is suffering economically. May be there is a pact between Army, ISI and an ex- sport star from Pakistan (Imran Khan).. so if the general elections are help now, the Imran Khan's party will form a clear majority and the ARMY and others will be able to work in tandem.

But the question still remains if it happens also, China has not been giving the financial aids to Pakistan, they are trying to even tap the little market they can get in Pakistan. The roads are being built by Chinese companies, so they are taking the money away from Pakistan, not giving something.. I had read that few months back the Chinese had provided some Railway Engines to Pakistan for free, which eventfully failed (I had read that all of them failed!!).. Which ever party comes to power, I think that party should work for the betterment and upliftment.. not running after the weapons.. trust me, India is a better growing economy and will never risk a was with Pakistan as Pakistan has nothing and India has everything to lose!!!


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 16, 2012)

Daniel_Milstein said:


> What is really surprising that Pakistan Army has always been stronger than the democratically elected government. SO how come Kiyani has not started the coup yet? the country is suffering economically. May be there is a pact between Army, ISI and an ex- sport star from Pakistan (Imran Khan).. so if the general elections are help now, the Imran Khan's party will form a clear majority and the ARMY and others will be able to work in tandem.
> 
> But the question still remains if it happens also, China has not been giving the financial aids to Pakistan, they are trying to even tap the little market they can get in Pakistan. The roads are being built by Chinese companies, so they are taking the money away from Pakistan, not giving something.. I had read that few months back the Chinese had provided some Railway Engines to Pakistan for free, which eventfully failed (I had read that all of them failed!!).. Which ever party comes to power, I think that party should work for the betterment and upliftment.. not running after the weapons.. *trust me, India is a better growing economy and will never risk a was with Pakistan as Pakistan has nothing and India has everything to lose!!!*



I agree with you. India won't risk a war with us. It well-developing country and Pakistan is a piece of shit. No country would risk a war with Pakistan as of they can't get anything out of Pakistan but the dirt. 

Thanks Daniel on highlighting about the current scenario of Pakistan


----------



## Daniel_Milstein (Jan 17, 2012)

adeel_sami said:


> Daniel_Milstein said:
> 
> 
> > What is really surprising that Pakistan Army has always been stronger than the democratically elected government. SO how come Kiyani has not started the coup yet? the country is suffering economically. May be there is a pact between Army, ISI and an ex- sport star from Pakistan (Imran Khan).. so if the general elections are help now, the Imran Khan's party will form a clear majority and the ARMY and others will be able to work in tandem.
> ...



Actually the thing is that India is moving in the right direction. The ever increasing population is turning out to be an asset for for them, where as Pakistani's I have personally felt that they can be very easily manipulated with religion. They are ready to run after the religion even at the cost of ruining themselves. I am a firm believer in my religion, but not to the level of fanaticism. 

TO keep us with the modern times they need to adapt technology, and move with the times. There is nothing wrong with that. One cannot expect Democracy or a Military regime to have a magic wand and if Imran Khan's party comes to power everything is going to be alright. I think moving with time by keeping your religion as a support always help.


----------



## adeel_sami (Jan 17, 2012)

Daniel_Milstein said:


> adeel_sami said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel_Milstein said:
> ...



You are so right. Religion is used to keep Pakistanis off of the progress, ability to think out of the box. Easily manipulated population. Nothing is going to change unless the people of Pakistan don't change themselves to follow the technology, follow the trends of time. 

I hate extremism and I want everyone is lived here in Pakistan with peace even though they are in touch with their religious activities or not. I say to my people; Don't be a judge yourself to justify for other peoples' doings.  

Thanks again Daniel


----------



## waltky (Apr 5, 2012)

Now we know the real reason why Iran is so interested in Afghanistan...

*US reportedly monitoring Iran's efforts to fuel unrest in Afghanistan*
_April 05, 2012 | WASHINGTON   US intelligence agencies are increasing their attention on state-sponsored terrorism amid revelations that Iran is working behind the scenes to fuel unrest and anti-American sentiment in Afghanistan._


> According to US officials cited by The New York Times on Wednesday, Tehran ordered its undercover agents in Afghanistan to exploit public anger that erupted in the wake of February's Koran burning incident -- which saw American soldiers accidentally burn copies of the Muslim holy book seized from an Afghan detention center.  The incident sparked demonstrations across the country -- with seven people killed and 65 injured in Herat province, near the Iranian border. It was believed that agents working for Tehran had played some part in provoking the unrest in Herat.  "Our sense is that Iran could do more if they chose to," senior allied commander in Afghanistan, Gen. John R. Allen, told Congress in a recent testimony about the overall threat from Iran.  "But they have not, and we watch the activity and the relationships very closely," Allen said.
> 
> The Iranian Embassy in Kabul had "a very active" agenda of triggering anti-American sentiment, a US government official told the Times, adding that it was uncertain if Tehran was deliberately limiting its activities or was incapable of conducting operations that could cause more harm.  Among its operations was an alleged attempt to assassinate the Saudi ambassador to the US last October, and an alleged attempt to attack Israeli diplomats stationed in Georgia and India earlier this year.  "The attacks failed, so clearly there are kinks in Iran's planning and trade craft," a US official said.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Afghanistan sees rise in dancing boys exploitation*
_4 Apr.`12 - Growing number of Afghan boys being coerced into a life of sexual abuse; Things were better under the Taliban_


> The 9-year-old boy with pale skin and big, piercing eyes captivated Mirzahan at first sight.  He is more handsome than anyone in the village, the 22-year-old farmer said, explaining why he is grooming the boy as a sexual partner and companion. There was another important factor that made Waheed easy to take on as a bacha bazi, or a boy for pleasure: He doesnt have a father, so there is no one to stop this.
> 
> A growing number of Afghan children are being coerced into a life of sexual abuse. The practice of wealthy or prominent Afghans exploiting underage boys as sexual partners who are often dressed up as women to dance at gatherings is on the rise in post-Taliban Afghanistan, according to Afghan human rights researchers, Western officials and men who participate in the abuse.  Like it or not, there was better rule of law under the Taliban, said Dee Brillenburg Wurth, a child-protection expert at the U.N. mission in Afghanistan, who has sought to persuade the government to address the problem. They saw it as a sin, and they stopped a lot of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 6, 2012)

adeel_sami said:


> Daniel_Milstein said:
> 
> 
> > adeel_sami said:
> ...



Adeel the Pakistanis I met abroad are very intelligent people, I am surprised the fanatics have such a grip on the people in that country.


----------



## adeel_sami (Apr 7, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> adeel_sami said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel_Milstein said:
> ...



They surely be the intelligent as they live in the west. Back in Pakistan, if fortunately one is intelligent, is labelled western-pro, son of English man, etc. Slangs are commonly used for that particular person.


----------



## JStone (Apr 8, 2012)

adeel_sami said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > adeel_sami said:
> ...



Why would an intelligent person follow a bogus religion invented by a pedophile Rab who married a 6 year old girl when he was 53 and who married his former daughter in law?  Islime is a complete scam


----------

